# guppy question!



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok i put my guppy in a breeding trap and she seemed pretty content. is it ok to leave her in there if she is content or is it too small? i have a plastic plant floating on the top of the water in the breeding trap.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It depends on the fish's personality. If she's happy and eating and not trying to get out, leave her there. If she is jumping or bashing her self on the sides, take her out.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

shes just sitting there. shes not trying to get out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is she breathing heavily, mouth moving open and shut as if its gasping? If so, shes stressed, take her out. If not, let her be.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

she was fine but i took her out anyways. thanks.


----------

